
Darwin (Operating System) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_(operating_system)
======
peter_d_sherman
Question: Can I build a simple "hello world" text/console mode binary in
Darwin, and would that binary then work unmodified on the corresponding (see
table in article) MacOS release?

According to the article, you don't get a lot of features that you get with
MacOS, with Darwin, e.g., GUI, etc.

That's OK.

But, what I want to know is, if I write a console program without using any of
those features (GUI, etc.) on Darwin, then could it work on the corresponding
MacOS, unmodified? Why or why not?

